# New camper park - Costa Blanca



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Passed this place on way back last week. Only opened in July 2013.
http://kmzerocamperpark.com/

It is only a few hundred meters off the main N332 road at L'Alqueria de la Contessa..
Midway between Gandia (4km) and Oliva (3km), Well signposted as you drive along the main road.

Location is not the nicest as it's in the middle of an industrial estate. On the plus side the guy I met who has opened it seems to have put some effort into it and even layed down some artificial grass that you can park on, see website gallery for pictures.
There are some dedicated bike paths very close by (maps in office) so maybe ideal for walkers or cyclists who want to explore the area. Lidl is only 5 mins around the corner.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

This looks useful. It looks as if it's on the main bus route to Gandia / Oliva and also very close to a small village.
Definitely worth taking a look at when we get the chance.
Thanks


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

That will do me just fine have been going to Kiko but this is better for 1/2 nights.

Thanks tonka

Andy


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Looks ok thx for the info



Paul


----------



## Peter3000 (Oct 2, 2013)

I saw the website, very interesting to hibernate, also has beach nearby, and very good price.

I'll be there.

Thanks Tonka


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

*camper park*

We are here now very clean and tidy...toilets and showers immaculate..guy in reception very helpfull and friendly...12 vans on site mostly french ,we are the only brits...only 6 eurs per night inc free WiFi ...elec if required 3 euros ...will worth a stopover...weather lovely and warm still sitting outside with shorts and tee shirt on glass of wine in hand..
Its a hard live being retired
Barry


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Just along at Azul heading home in a few days, good to know for next year

Sue


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, just noticed this as starting to research possibilities for our Spanish trip next year. Have ordered the Spain/Portugal Aires book and am intending to list possible wild spots and Aires to keep costs down a bit in between campsite stays. 
This particular spot would make a good stopover before Denia/Calpe visit - (I hope the rally is on next year?)
Cheers Tonka,
Steve.


----------

